# Tom Ziller's Top 50 NBA players: Gerald #47



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The next player on the list is a special case for me, in that for several years I spent garbage time at ARCO Arena chanting his name. (Also, his decision to retire from the Slam Dunk Contest at age 19 after being jobbed by the judges also earns points. That was a political statement.) But even if you're aren't a mark like me, you can easily appreciate the game of Gerald Wallace.
> 
> His two common nicknames make more sense than peanut butter and jelly: "Crash" and "Multiplicity." The latter comes from the surreal box scores Wallace collects: he has 18 career 4x4s -- games in which you tally at least 4 points, rebounds, assists and either blocks or steals. (All these plus two others with 4 blocks and fewer steals.) Maybe the perfect example of Wallace's explosive versatility is legendary January 13, 2006, game against Milwaukee: 21 points, 15 rebounds, 8 steals, 4 assists, 4 blocks.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Its insulting to me to see Danny Granger ahead of Gerald Wallace and Michael Redd.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Who the Hell is Tom Ziller? This is a joke... I am not even a Redd fan but putting TJ Ford and Granger ahead of him is beyond stupid, AI2 at 49 below them as well, this guy sucks and if anyone takes him seriously they should be shot.


----------

